# Info on this lathe



## DavidR8 (Nov 30, 2019)

Local machine auction house has this South Bend machine. 
I can’t make any sense of the catalog number. Hoping someone more knowledgeable will know more. 
They’re asking $1200 



















						Southbend Clo 770r Lathe
					

Used Southbend Clo 770r Lathe for CAD $1,200.00. All machines tested with a 45-day running warranty.




					www.coastmachinery.com
				





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mickri (Dec 1, 2019)

Here is a link to South Bend's 1963 catalog.  http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/1617/18495.pdf  It is a 10K model A lathe with a rare 4 1/2' bed.   You will find the info starting on page 24 of the catalog.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 1, 2019)

Thanks @mickri 
Looks like it's missing the toolpost and the compound dial. I'm half tempted to make a low-ball offer.


----------



## mickri (Dec 1, 2019)

The second picture shows a lantern style tool post.  Definitely missing the compound dial.  You might be able to find one on Ebay.  Or you could make one.  I believe that Mr Pete/Tubalcain has a video on how to make dials. Worth going to take a look at it.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Dec 1, 2019)

$1200 is to much for a machine that is missing a hand wheel and an indicator wheel...


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 1, 2019)

Cooter Brown said:


> $1200 is to much for a machine that is missing a hand wheel and an indicator wheel...


Yeah, I might go in at $800 and see what they say.


----------



## Aaron_W (Dec 1, 2019)

Cooter Brown said:


> $1200 is to much for a machine that is missing a hand wheel and an indicator wheel...



Keep in mind Canada, the Canadian dollar is currently $0.75 US.


----------



## WCraig (Dec 1, 2019)

DavidR8 said:


> Yeah, I might go in at $800 and see what they say.


Condition is the number one issue.  Obvious wear on the bed?  Excessive play in the lead screw, cross-slide or compound?  Bearing play?  Gears missing teeth, etc, etc...

Can they demonstrate it running?  Is it 3 phase?  Looks to have forward/reverse and emergency stop on the front but the mounting of the controls is not very professional.  Always assume the previous owner left you with both electrocution and fire hazards until proven otherwise!

The amount of tooling with it makes a big difference.  If it doesn't have another chuck, drill chuck, live centre, steady rest, face plate & dogs, cutters, etc, then you're going to be spending considerably more.

OTOH, it does have a quick change gearbox and appears to be in very good cometic condition.  Good luck!

Craig


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 1, 2019)

It would be a big upgrade from the mini-lathe IMHO.

1ohn


----------



## mickri (Dec 1, 2019)

Here is some more info on this lathe.  http://www.lathes.co.uk/southbend/page8.html  Since this lathe is being offered for sale by a dealer they are most likely selling all of the additional chucks, steady and follower rests, etc separately.  I would ask what extras they have for sale and would consider offering to buy a complete package.  Big upgrade from a mini lathe but this is still a light bench top lathe.  Commonly known as the "light 10."   The big plus is the 4 1/2' bed which gives you 34" between centers.

It all gets down to what do you want to do with this lathe.  For the typical hobby machinist this lathe will mostly do everything you might want to do with a lathe.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 1, 2019)

It’s been for sale a least six weeks and I have to wonder why. 
The dealer carries a real range of equipment from small shop stuff to industrial production level. 
I’m going to call them and ask about it. 
Going to see it is a $200 commitment due to travel costs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francist (Dec 1, 2019)

Yes, but Langley is so lovely this time of year.....


----------



## Aaron_W (Dec 1, 2019)

Personally I think there are better choices in a 10" lathe unless you have a particular interest in the long bed. Most 10" lathes have a shorter 22-24"between centers. If you have the room for a long 34" between centers 10" lathe, you can probably also find the space for a far more capable 11 or 12" lathe. These lathes also have a relatively small 5/8" spindle bore vs the 3/4-1" of most other 10", or the 1-3/8 to 1-1/2" of most 11 and 12" lathes. 

You have a mini-lathe to work with so you have the luxury of time to find a really good upgrade, not just jumping on the first little bit better lathe that comes along.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 1, 2019)

Yeah, I hear you @Aaron_W. 
I think I’m just musing on dreary winter days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddyde (Dec 1, 2019)

Judging from the photos, it looks like a good lathe. If you can get the price down or get them to throw in some chucks and tooling it might a very good deal. A South Bend is a very capable lathe and can match or exceed most new Asian machines of similar size.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 1, 2019)

Eddyde said:


> Judging from the photos, it looks like a good lathe. If you can get the price down or get them to throw in some chucks and tooling it might a very good deal. A South Bend is a very capable lathe and can match or exceed most new Asian machines of similar size.



I am going to call them tomorrow just for interests sake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 3, 2019)

Alrighty then. 
Talked to the dealer yesterday and there is no additional tooling. 
They offered it to me for $900 which is $300 less than they have it listed. 

Rats! I forgot to ask if it’s 3 phase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francist (Dec 3, 2019)

Ooh, that's tempting... 

(I don't mean for me)


----------



## mickri (Dec 3, 2019)

Just curious.  What is the spindle ID on you mini lathe?  If I was upgrading to a bigger lathe I would like to have a bigger spindle ID than I currently have.
The seller is obviously willing to deal.  Offer them $500.  It's not like you are desperate to get a lathe.  And with no additional tooling your are going to spend way more than the cost of this lathe on tooling.


----------



## Eddyde (Dec 3, 2019)

Yeah I'd go down on the price, especially with the missing dial on the compound (though its not that big a deal), Offer them $600 and see where it goes...


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 3, 2019)

mickri said:


> Just curious. What is the spindle ID on you mini lathe? If I was upgrading to a bigger lathe I would like to have a bigger spindle ID than I currently have.
> The seller is obviously willing to deal. Offer them $500. It's not like you are desperate to get a lathe. And with no additional tooling your are going to spend way more than the cost of this lathe on tooling.



My lathe has a .75” bore. However the chuck is not quite .75 so the effective bore is less than that. 

The specs on this lathe indicate a .84” bore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 3, 2019)

francist said:


> Ooh, that's tempting...
> 
> (I don't mean for me)



It’s really tempting considering there’s a Craftsman 6x18 for sale locally. Asking price is $800. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francist (Dec 3, 2019)

Yeah I hear you. It makes it tough because so few machines turn up so you never know when you'll see another. However, I've been watching the used market here for machines for five-six years now and yes, one eventually does show up, at least as far as lathes go. But it could be three years out.... 

-frank


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 3, 2019)

francist said:


> Yeah I hear you. It makes it tough because so few machines turn up so you never know when you'll see another. However, I've been watching the used market here for machines for five-six years now and yes, one eventually does show up, at least as far as lathes go. But it could be three years out....
> 
> -frank



I’m really tempted by this machine....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francist (Dec 3, 2019)

When I first got my Atlas it didn't take me long before I was sniffing for a bigger machine. But none showed up and, after a while, the urgency waned and I got more accustomed to what I had. And in that time I discovered more and more about what I do or don't want/need in a machine. Now I watch and wait for my prey, but I'm okay if one doesn't come by either.

Do consider spindle bore though David, that is one of the more annoying things to not have. More so than bed length or swing in my opinion because it really cuts down on how you can attack a job or use your stock. 

If you go over to look at it you'll buy it, so choose your travel wisely! In a way it's kind of like your first car -- chances are it might be a mistake but there's an equal chance that it will not be the only one you ever buy.

-frank


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 3, 2019)

Yes, fortunately (?) I have a truck so that makes it dangerous to go. 

They gave me a shipping quote of $137 to my garage door. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErichKeane (Dec 3, 2019)

francist said:


> Do consider spindle bore though David, that is one of the more annoying things to not have. More so than bed length or swing in my opinion because it really cuts down on how you can attack a job or use your stock.



I second this.  I have a pretty large lathe (Reed Prentice 14B, so 16x30), and use the 1 9/16 bore a TON.  That bore means I can do work on the end of a piece more than a 1.5" without having to worry about stickout.  Doing something simple like 'threading the end of a thing' goes from concerning to simple because I can do it so close to the chuck.

As someone who used to claim my 10" Logan was enough for anyone, I would suggest trying to find an old big machine.  I paid less for my RP than you're looking to pay for that, and am only ~250 miles south of you.  I'd suggest hanging on to see if you can find the biggest you can get into your shop.  I realize you have to deal with a ferry ride/etc, but Seattle craigslist often has some really good deals.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 3, 2019)

ErichKeane said:


> I second this. I have a pretty large lathe (Reed Prentice 14B, so 16x30), and use the 1 9/16 bore a TON. That bore means I can do work on the end of a piece more than a 1.5" without having to worry about stickout. Doing something simple like 'threading the end of a thing' goes from concerning to simple because I can do it so close to the chuck.
> 
> As someone who used to claim my 10" Logan was enough for anyone, I would suggest trying to find an old big machine. I paid less for my RP than you're looking to pay for that, and am only ~250 miles south of you. I'd suggest hanging on to see if you can find the biggest you can get into your shop. I realize you have to deal with a ferry ride/etc, but Seattle craigslist often has some really good deals.



Thank you for this, I hadn’t thought about going south primarily because of the exchange rate. 
As Frank can attest, finding machines in our area is a significant challenge so casting the net wider is a good idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErichKeane (Dec 3, 2019)

I realize they are a little expensive, but there are a couple realy good ones in the ~$2000 USD range on the Seattle craigslist.  One thing that can get you a REALLY good deal is to shop for 3 phase.  Most people don't put it in their ad, but they will get listed for ages due to everyone being scared off by it.

The key is that for ~$100-$200 you can get a cheap VFD and have a much better machine for 1/3 the price.  For example, mine was $750 (USD) for a machine that is basically that in scrap.


----------



## mickri (Dec 3, 2019)

A guy who goes by Varmint AL and is all about hunting has an interesting page on the modifications that he did to his mini lathe.  One mod was to ream out his spindle to 13/16.  Link to his page.  http://www.varmintal.com/alath.htm#Lathe_Improvements.

In my area there are a lot of lathes to choose from.   Anything that a hobby machinist wants goes for top dollar.  But the big old machines sell for scrap value or less.  As I have said before it all depends on what you want to do with a bigger lathe.  Let that be your guide on what to buy.

You like me when I started down this road 3 years ago are a clueless newbie (no disrespect intended).  Use what you have.  Learn how to do things.  Make the most of what you have.  As you get into this hobby you will have a better idea on what type of lathe to upgrade to.  There will always be lathes to chose from.  No need to run out and buy something.


----------



## Aaron_W (Dec 3, 2019)

DavidR8 said:


> My lathe has a .75” bore. However the chuck is not quite .75 so the effective bore is less than that.
> 
> The specs on this lathe indicate a .84” bore.
> 
> ...



That is much larger than the specs given at lathes.uk which says 5/8" (0.625"), but would be more in line with other similar size lathes.

$900 ($675 US) doesn't seem out of line to me based on prices I see around me. If it is a dealer then rather than whittling down the price see if you can get them to throw in some tooling, you may get a better deal that way and you will need the tooling anyway.

Don't under estimate the cost of tooling, another chuck, steady rest, follow rest and drill chuck could easily add up to more than what they are asking for the lathe.


From another of your posts I gather you are disappointed in the quality of the mini-lathe which is a common complaint for those 7x lathes. While an old US made lathe is theoretically better, they are all very old with the newest dating from the late 70s / early 1980s, and most earlier. Wear could be non-existent to extreme all depending on the life they led. Smaller lathes probably had an easier life doing light commercial work or as a hobby machine, but they probably are more prone to a lack of proper maintenance so still need a good examination. When I see a machine missing parts it suggests neglect to me, not the lathe only used by an old machinist on Sundays that we all hope to find.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 3, 2019)

Aaron_W said:


> That is much larger than the specs given at lathes.uk which says 5/8" (0.625"), but would be more in line with other similar size lathes.
> 
> $900 ($675 US) doesn't seem out of line to me based on prices I see around me. If it is a dealer then rather than whittling down the price see if you can get them to throw in some tooling, you may get a better deal that way and you will need the tooling anyway.
> 
> ...


I got that spec from the South Bend literature. It said 27/32" bore.
If I interpret the catalogue number correctly it's the last entry under the Model A section.



So they've offered $900 plus $137 to get it to me. I own a truck so I could pick it up and save the shipping but I have no way to get it off my truck at my house.
Given that there is no tooling, it's 3 phase and has a broken compound dial I think going to make a silly low offer of $600 to my door and see what they say.
I doubt they'll go for that but nothing ventured nothing gained.
Thoughts?


----------



## Aaron_W (Dec 3, 2019)

lathes.uk must have listed the 5/8" with a collet rather than the actual spindle bore. 27/32" gives it a slightly larger bore than a 10" Logan (25/32"). Very surprised that it is 3 phase with a 1/2hp motor, but adding a VFD isn't very expensive and can give you some variable speed control as well.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 4, 2019)

I was looking at the pics tonight and noticed this in the QC gearbox.
The levers are not engaged in the holes and it looks like right side of the notched plate with the detents is hanging down.
At first I thought that maybe the screw that hold the notched plate on was loose but I actually think the plate is broken because it looks like the very end is still attached.




It looks solidly attached at the right side end so maybe the arm got smacked down and broke the plate.


----------



## ErichKeane (Dec 4, 2019)

I think you're absolutely right. If that lathe is anything like the Logan, that is a single casting (the whole gearbox). A replacement gearbox is 3-400, and I've never seen just the casting.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 4, 2019)

@ErichKeane I’m not sure it is one piece. I watched a YT video of a SB 10K restoration and when the removed the gearbox I could see a machine screw at each end of the front of the bottom. 
I’ll find the video and get a screen shot. 
Let me know if you see the same thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 4, 2019)

@ErichKeane found the video. Have a look, I think the strip is screwed on.
A new one could be easily made I think.







Found one on EBay








						South Bend 9/10K Quick Change Gear Box Guide Bar  | eBay
					

Part # PT607NK1.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## ErichKeane (Dec 4, 2019)

Ah! You might be right.  On my Logan it was part of the casting.  You should be able to just replace that part then.  I presume you're right about the cause of the damage (someone had the handle out of gear resting like that and hit it, so the pin bent it).

Looking at the 2nd picture you posted, I think it is actually pretty recent, the arm seems to be in the exact place that it hit   I'd be a little concerned as to what the casting looks like.  It shouldn't be able to bend like that without SOMETHING giving, whether it is the plate broken around the screw, the screw itself broken, or bent the casting.  

I'd suspect that it is repairable in most cases, but the bent/broken casting is the worst case.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 4, 2019)

I offered them $600 delivered so will see what they say. 
I doubt very much they will accept my offer. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francist (Dec 4, 2019)

Fair enough. Good eye on the gear box -- once I've twigged on one little red flag I start to get worried and the only way after that to be anyways near comfortable is to see it in person. Or, get it for a price that you can live with either way which is what you did.

Good Luck!

-f


----------



## SLK001 (Dec 4, 2019)

I wonder if the blow that bent the guide bar broke the casting.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 4, 2019)

Thanks @francist
If (and that's a big if) they accept my offer and it turns out to be a total dud, I'll part it out. I expect I'd recoup my investment.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 4, 2019)

SLK001 said:


> I wonder if the blow that bent the guide bar broke the casting.


Hard to say. 
If someone just whacked the lever down there's a good chance just the plate broke.


----------



## ErichKeane (Dec 4, 2019)

DavidR8 said:


> Hard to say.
> If someone just whacked the lever down there's a good chance just the plate broke.



Well, like I said above, that plate likely didn't 'stretch' with impact, so it would have pulled against one or both of the bolts.  Best case is there was enough room in the bolt holes to accommodate the bend.  Second best case is that the plate cracked near the bolt.  Third best case is it broke one of the bolts.

Worst case is it damaged the casting in some way that isn't repairable.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 4, 2019)

ErichKeane said:


> Well, like I said above, that plate likely didn't 'stretch' with impact, so it would have pulled against one or both of the bolts.  Best case is there was enough room in the bolt holes to accommodate the bend.  Second best case is that the plate cracked near the bolt.  Third best case is it broke one of the bolts.
> 
> Worst case is it damaged the casting in some way that isn't repairable.


Agreed, something had to give. 
The part in the EBay listing looks to be steel not cast iron so it's a bit worrying that it could break like that.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 4, 2019)

So they won't budge on the $900 price. "It's a rare machine and my boss knows it."


----------



## francist (Dec 4, 2019)

That's the 4-1/2' bed I think. The RCN had pretty long ones on the ships and they're pretty hard to come by. 

You still thinking on it?

-f


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 4, 2019)

francist said:


> That's the 4-1/2' bed I think. The RCN had pretty long ones on the ships and they're pretty hard to come by.
> 
> You still thinking on it?
> 
> -f


Yes, it's the long bed version.
I'm not in dire need of a lathe but my tendency is to strike at good deals when I see them. For example I managed a to land $200 Unisaw.
I'm really on the fence about it. I'm also trying to figure out where I'd put it as I'm jam-packed with other stuff in a poorly organized space that I'm trying to sort out.


----------



## ErichKeane (Dec 4, 2019)

IMO, the only thing that is rare about that lathe is that the bed is longer.  Its still only 34" between centers.  Unless you really care about having THAT kind of SouthBend, I don't think it is worth paying a premium for.  10-12" lathes with 34"+ between centers are incredibly common.

Note that you probably need to a bunch of accessories anyway.  You would want the steady rest, you would want a chuck, and you'll need to do a VFD (or new motor) and tool post.  For the $750 USD range that is probably still a decent deal, but if you don't need a lathe you might be better off waiting for one that fits your needs.  Heck, for $1500 USD I sold a similar 10" Logan with a bunch of tooling.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 4, 2019)

Now this machine is also appealing.








						Used Boxford Aud Lathe - 684-10 - Coast Machinery Group
					

Boxford Aud Lathe ONLY $2199.00 CAD. Used Machinery Sales, We Buy & Sell Industrial Equipment. Great Deals on Used machines, Global Shipping Available, 45 Days warranty, Shop Now!



					www.coastmachinery.com


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 4, 2019)

ErichKeane said:


> IMO, the only thing that is rare about that lathe is that the bed is longer.  Its still only 34" between centers.  Unless you really care about having THAT kind of SouthBend, I don't think it is worth paying a premium for.  10-12" lathes with 34"+ between centers are incredibly common.
> 
> Note that you probably need to a bunch of accessories anyway.  You would want the steady rest, you would want a chuck, and you'll need to do a VFD (or new motor) and tool post.  For the $750 USD range that is probably still a decent deal, but if you don't need a lathe you might be better off waiting for one that fits your needs.  Heck, for $1500 USD I sold a similar 10" Logan with a bunch of tooling.


Agreed. There was going to have to be a substantial tooling investment. The $300 price reduction was a bit of a laugh to me.


----------



## ErichKeane (Dec 4, 2019)

DavidR8 said:


> Now this machine is also appealing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on some quick research, that is a 9" Southbend clone


----------



## francist (Dec 4, 2019)

Yeah I saw that one. Don't know how common they are for parts although I think they may have been a school issue here at one time. My wood lathe is one from old Esquimalt High and it was a UK machine -- Sagar. 

-f


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 4, 2019)

ErichKeane said:


> Based on some quick research, that is a 9" Southbend clone


It has a 5.5" centre of chuck to bed measuement.


----------



## ErichKeane (Dec 4, 2019)

DavidR8 said:


> It has a 5.5" centre of chuck to bed measuement.


Boxford considered that a 4.5" lathe (or 9" diameter).  It is a bit smaller than that 10".

if you have the space, you should get this one for cheaper: https://abbotsford.craigslist.org/tls/d/abbotsford-southeast-metal-lathe/6994773600.html


----------



## ErichKeane (Dec 4, 2019)

Or this one!  BusyBee is a pretty good brand I think, : https://vancouver.craigslist.org/pml/tls/d/mission-east-busy-bee-metal-lathe/7031846201.html


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 4, 2019)

Thanks @ErichKeane The Busy Bee is a nice machine. The other might break my garage! 

I also found this for comparion to the CL770R








						SOUTH BEND LATHE
					

South Bend lathe Model No. CL0670R 4 1/2' bed 10-K horizontal drive Call



					vancouver.craigslist.org


----------



## Cooter Brown (Dec 4, 2019)

DavidR8 said:


> Thanks @ErichKeane The Busy Bee is a nice machine. The other might break my garage!
> 
> I also found this for comparion to the CL770R
> 
> ...




That machine looks like its missing a threading dial.... Be careful when buying a Southbend some of the models where built with out the mounting holes for a threading dial to even attach... look over the machine carefully.... But the 4 1/2" bed is awesome!

edit... Its also missing all of the reversing gears and the gear banjo....


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 4, 2019)

Cooter Brown said:


> That machine looks like its missing a threading dial.... Be careful when buying a Southbend some of the models where built with out the mounting holes for threading dial to even attach... look over the machine carefully.... But the 4 1/2" bed is awesome!


Agreed. I was using it more as a comparison to the CL770R (also with 4 1/2 ft bed) for $900.


----------



## Aaron_W (Dec 4, 2019)

ErichKeane said:


> IMO, the only thing that is rare about that lathe is that the bed is longer.  Its still only 34" between centers.  Unless you really care about having THAT kind of SouthBend, I don't think it is worth paying a premium for.  10-12" lathes with 34"+ between centers are incredibly common.
> 
> Note that you probably need to a bunch of accessories anyway.  You would want the steady rest, you would want a chuck, and you'll need to do a VFD (or new motor) and tool post.  For the $750 USD range that is probably still a decent deal, but if you don't need a lathe you might be better off waiting for one that fits your needs.  Heck, for $1500 USD I sold a similar 10" Logan with a bunch of tooling.



I don't really see the long bed as a desirable feature. To me one of the major advantages to a 10" lathe is you get a pretty good size swing, power and a decent spindle bore in a relatively compact package since most are 22-24" between centers. If I had room for a machine with 34" between centers, I'd be looking at a more capable 12x36" lathe.


----------



## ErichKeane (Dec 4, 2019)

Aaron_W said:


> I don't really see the long bed as a desirable feature. To me one of the major advantages to a 10" lathe is you get a pretty good size swing, power and a decent spindle bore in a relatively compact package since most are 22-24" between centers. If I had room for a machine with 34" between centers, I'd be looking at a more capable 12x36" lathe.


Exactly!  If you can fit a 5 foot long machine, I'd rather find a larger one!  That said... I found a 9 foot machine with only 30" between centers, so...


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 4, 2019)

In my ideal world a 12x36 lathe falls into my lap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francist (Dec 5, 2019)

@DavidR8 There's a 13 x 32 roundhead LeBlond (1954) up in Courtenay for a couple grand.... 
1954, 220vac








						Old Iron
					

Leblond Regal "Roundhead" 13.5" x 32" Lathe from around 1954. New tool post. Single phase 2 hp Dayton motor wired for 230 but can be converted to 115V/26A. It is currently on a frame with wheels that



					comoxvalley.craigslist.org
				




-f


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 5, 2019)

francist said:


> @DavidR8 There's a 13 x 32 roundhead LeBlond (1954) up in Courtenay for a couple grand....
> 1954, 220vac
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that late last night. Definitely fits the footprint needs. Nice looking machine.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 12, 2019)

I got the serial number on this lathe.
Number puts in 1977 or early 1978



Also got some bed pics.


----------

